

Container data management service ClusterHQ Raises $12M - eloycoto
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/05/clusterhq-raises-12m-series-a-round-to-help-developers-run-databases-in-docker-containers/

======
teh_klev
From the horses mouth or so to speak:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9003519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9003519)

[https://clusterhq.com/blog/series-a-
funding/](https://clusterhq.com/blog/series-a-funding/)

